# New Members New Puppy!



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello. 'Suzy' and I signed on yesterday and I think I finally have her photo up. She is doing great in most everything. I just wanted to say hi and again what a wonderful place this is to get ideas and find support.

Ginny


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Ginny! I look forward to reading your adventures with Suzy.

Where did you post Suzy's picture? I don't see it in this topic nor the Gallery, but I may be overlooking it.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Ginny and Suzy, looking forward to some pictures. Let us know if you need some help to post them.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome Ginny and Suzy. Can't wait to see photos of her. How old is Suzy?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ginny and Suzy! :wave:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Ginny on your new puppy Suzy!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:welcome: Ginny! I'm looking forward to seeing pics of Suzy...


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations Ginny! You have found a great place! Can't wait to see pics of Suzy!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Ginny and Suzy! I coudn't find any pictures either, so look forward to seeing some soon!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME GINNY & SUZY!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome! MUST SEE PICS


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Welcome - try editing your post to add Suzy's picture. Upload it to photobucket.com first and then copy it when you use the image icon and it should appear magically. We love pictures.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes! I cannot seem to make the avatar but I will keep working on it. Suzy is snoozing or she would also say thanks!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Ginny and Suzy!

To make an avatar, go to the User CP link at the top of the page and then on the left hand corner go to Edit Avatar. Load your picture and you're done!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Ginny and Suzy!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome Ginny and Suzy!


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Ginny,
I'm also pretty new here. I got my puppy 2 weeks ago. He's 13 weeks. This is a great Forum. Everyone is so so helpful! 

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome !! I can't wait to hear more and see some pics. 

Glenda, Cody is a cutiepie in that avatar!!


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Marj. These puppies are great and addicting. I love them.



marjrc said:


> Welcome !! I can't wait to hear more and see some pics.
> 
> Glenda, Cody is a cutiepie in that avatar!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Ginny is the picture too big? You can take it to shrinkpictures.com and resize it. That might help. GOTTA SEE SUZY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the welcomes and the suggestions on getting Suzy's photo attached. Took me eons to figure out! 
Ginny


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG that Ginny is a darling - can't wait until you figure out how to attach MORE of this adorable baby.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

She is adorable....what fun you will have watching her grow and quite possibly change colors on the way! I love her coloring..


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

More?! Is there enough time between pottying every thirty minutes, playing chase, trying to brush, struggling with the leash (she is determined to carry the leash in her mouth when we walk)? Seems most of the day is puppy time! Actually, today is one of the best days so far. Suzy has taken a couple of nice naps and I got something accomplished other than puppy care. 

I do love seeing the photos of all the different Hav's. I will get more photos up soon as possible. So fun to see such a variety of coloring in one breed.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Let me add my welcome, too. Suzy's picture is adorable- how did you manage to take it without her shredding the boa??!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I remember those days all too well, Ginny. It was like having a newborn in the house and I had to time things right just so I could get a decent shower in! lol 

Ricky would hold his leash in his mouth OFTEN and he's only recently stopped wanting to do it, though at times, he will hold onto Sammy's leash because he knows that's a good way to get Sammy to stop. Sammy is a road runner and Ricky sometimes has a hard time catching up to the little bugger. LOL 

It took me months to get things where I could breathe on my own....... actually, it's really when we got our second Hav, Sammy, that I had more time for me! Ricky finally had a playmate. But no..... I don't recommend another 'til at least some of the puppy stuff is out of the way.  Ricky was 8 months and Sammy 7.5 months when we brought them together.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Jocelyn, I was just really really lucky to have a camera ready when Suzy found the boa. She was head over heels tossing the thing madly about. She was head over heels happy with the feathers to play with but the boa was tossed out after the photo. 

Marj, my next door neighbor is getting a little boy puppy next week. He is a week younger than Suzy and I am banking on their playing and exhausting each other! Suzy had an incredible amount of energy today so we walked for a good hour this afternoon and she is now sleeping in her crate with the door open. The telephone better not ring and wake her. I am on a waiting list for a puppy and the dog is birthing right now. I am going to have to pass on the new puppy, I can hardly handle Suzy's energy right now so maybe sometime in the future we will add a "sibling". 

There is nothing like sleeping puppies and kids!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ginny,

Suzy is *so* cute I can hardly stand it. You must want to kiss her all day. Enjoy every minute with her because they grow up so fast. I definitely want to see more photos of your little darling.

Welcome to the group!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Milo is adorable as well. These are the cutest dogs! If I can get Suzy to sit still and figure out uploading photos I will get some more sent out. Interestingly I was reading about how their colors can keep changing. While taking our long walk my neighbor and I noticed how red the hair is on the back of Suzy's ears. She has so many colors but the red seems to be new. 
We do a lot of puppy kissing. I know that puppy time passes quickly. I can hardly remember the puppy years from our past dogs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You'll have to figure out the getting her to sit still. :biggrin1: That's a problem I still have with Milo. I can, however, help you with the uploading. When you go to reply to a message, if you scroll down halfway you'll see a manage attachments button. Click it and it gives you the opportunity to upload one or more photos. After that it's easy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That would be so cool if you could join up with another Hav owner so quickly! I am pretty much alone over here. There are other Hav owners, though rare, but none close by and I only know of 2! lol 

I didn't want to make the same mistake I had made with our firstborn (human baby), so I almost always had/have the radio on as bkgrnd. noise. It helps me now because Ricky is a barker, so this helps camouflage some of the sounds from outdoors. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish my neighbor was getting a Hav! Her new puppy is a Jack Russell. In the long run they might not be compatible but while pups I am hoping they can run each other ragged. They have had Jack Russells for years, lost their last one in December just after we lost our Bichon Frise. The son-in-law is a vet and he chose the puppy who arrives from NJ in a week or less. I am told that the puppy is very laid back so fingers are crossed that he remains mellow and Suzy can play with him for years. 
Otherwise, Suzy's mom and dad and the rest of the Hav's in her kennel family are around 15 minutes from here. I think I can bring her over on occasion for a good romp.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm just seeing Suzy's pic for the first time, and what a doll! Now, I want to see more! :biggrin1:


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I am still struggling with sizing the photos. Do you have a Havanese too? Need to share the photos! We just walked for miles so I am preparing for Suzy to have a snooze and maybe get some work done around here. I read where someone alluded to her (or his) pup being Velcro'd to her and that is pretty much the way it is for us right now.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

ginny said:


> I am still struggling with sizing the photos. Do you have a Havanese too? Need to share the photos! We just walked for miles so I am preparing for Suzy to have a snooze and maybe get some work done around here. I read where someone alluded to her (or his) pup being Velcro'd to her and that is pretty much the way it is for us right now.


I just brought home my first Havanese 3 weeks ago. She'll be 13 weeks old this Thursday! I haven't experienced the velcro thing, but I suspect it's because we have other dogs at home, and they entertain each other. She does love to snuggle, though, and she must be in the same room as me at all times!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Ours are close in age, Suzy is 12 weeks today. She came home at 8 weeks old so we have been at the velcro stage for a while now. I think if she had a companion dog she would be less clingy. The snuggling comes after hours of walking and playtime. She often has her morning nap in my lap but today made her way to her dog bed so I will gate the kitchen and take a chance on getting dressed without her help (she "helps" me pull off the socks fast as I put them on or taking off with a shoe). Then it is off for a long long walk!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

trueblue said:


> I haven't experienced the velcro thing, but I suspect it's because we have other dogs at home, and they entertain each other. She does love to snuggle, though, and she must be in the same room as me at all times!


Bugsy was/is the exact same way, and I believe it's because he and Kricket have other doggie playmates to keep them busy. But Bugsy always has to be in the same room as I am.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Is Suzy wearing a BOA in your Avatar? :jaw:

She is DEFINITELY stylin'! :whoo:

So, so cute.


----------



## havame (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome Ginny.Mikey+ June+ Sophie+ Dobie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sure the J.R. pup will be a great source of activity for your lil' Suzy for a while. I am sorry to hear about the loss of your bichon.  How many years did you have the bichon frise?


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, Suzy is wearing a BOA but kind of by accident-- she was madly hunting it and the BOA landed around her shoulders. One of her favorite toys is a talking emu trimmed with a small amount of feathers. She seems to love anything with a feather.

I do hope the Jack Russel is going to be a good playmate. Suzy did better this week at puppy K but the Labs, Golden, Bull Dog, and Briard are too large for her to play with.
Thank you for the welcome Havame!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Ginny, Suzy is an absolute doll! What a little doll in her boa!!! Since Suzy & the new J.R. next door will be starting out as puppies they should be okay playing together. My dogs are a little older but they've done pretty well with the Australian Terrier next door and a Cairn Terrier from down the street - as long as the two terriers aren't together. Once in a while the terriers get into that hunting mode and think my two are rabbits to be eaten - especially if Cody is the one being chased instead of doing the chasing but overall they have a great time together.

Can't wait for more pictures - Suzy's coloring is beautiful.


----------



## samurisam (Mar 7, 2008)

*New havanese owner also*

Hi Ginny,
I just got my little girl 3 days ago. How is your baby doing on sleeping
at night?


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Samurisam. I am no authority but this is how we handled the sleeping. 

The first night I thought I would begin the night on the floor next to the crate and ended up there all night long--Suzy knew every time I moved and would cry.

The next night we put the crate on my night stand and we began the night "nose to nose". Suzy was quiet all night and had no accidents. I heard her chew on a toy & move around so she was waking and going back to sleep. 

Suzy has outgrown that crate and now sleeps in a wire crate (which she seems to prefer to the plastic). This crate is on the floor next to my side of the bed.

A few days after getting Suzy the saleslady at the pet store showed me "surrogate" mothers they sell. There were no dogs left so our surrogate is a cat. The toy runs on two AA batteries, you press on the middle section and the puppy can hear a heart beating. Suzy would curl up next to it, especially when I had to leave her crated during the day or in the car while I ran an errand. I think the kitty cost around $15 and to me it was worth the purchase for the short time we used it.

Are you having sleep problems with your new puppy?


----------



## samurisam (Mar 7, 2008)

I will have to go tomorrow and look into the "surrogate" mother. At night I have had her in her crate right next to my bed on the floor but she really gets worked up and cries so much. I know it's normal from what I have read but it's so dramatic that I feel bad leaving her there but also don't want her to get used to crying really loud means mom comes and gets her out either.

I am still trying to get my picture of Haley up and with her being a little baby it's hard to get time to do anything but I will work on it. She's been great on only pottying outside so I am very proud of her.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you put her on your night stand or on a chair next to the head of your bed? That might work for you as it did for us.

One of Suzy's litter mates cried no matter what they did and he ended up in bed from desperation for sleep and not waking the kids. I guess this has worked well for his family.

We are having great luck with potty training, too. I worked yesterday and Suzy had more treats than I give her plus her day was off kilter. Maybe this is the reason but she did have her first accident in several days. I thought we had an early housebroken pup but we do need to stay with keeping things consistent. I just have to convince other family members!
Can't wait to see a photo of your little girl. What is her name-- or are you getting to know her better?


----------



## samurisam (Mar 7, 2008)

I think I have attached pics of Haley here but we'll see if it works.


----------



## samurisam (Mar 7, 2008)

one more


----------



## samurisam (Mar 7, 2008)

I spoke too soon on my potty training too as she did have a little accident today in her crib but do think it was my fault as usually I let her out every hour at least and this time it was closer to 2 and she had eaten earlier so I will have to do better for her there.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

The pictures are very small but very cute!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Haley is very cute! and Teddy is cute, too! I see Suzy getting lighter, she might be colored like Teddy when she is grown except I think she will keep the black on her face. Is Teddy a sable? Suzy is a Tri Sable (I think that is what the breeder said).

I get Suzy outside every 45 minutes unless she is sleeping. I am probably housebroken, not her.


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

*Suzy is beautiful!*

Love the boa! Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome Ginny and Suzy to the Greatest Place on Earth to be with friendly and helpful "Havers".... Trish PS Where are you in MA????


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I am on the Cape, a long way from Westfield. Wish I lived closer to some Havanese people. Thank you both for the welcome, this is a great supportive group. Your black and tan looks like Suzy's mom. Your dogs and Fenway are just adorable! The white one is a Hav and not a Bichon Frise?

After an hour walk Suzy is napping. I so enjoy these nap times!


----------



## ILoveLucy (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome Suzy ... How cute is this? You and Lucy could be sisters and you both have four-letter names with a "u" and a "y." I do believe BFFF (Best Furry Friends Forever) are in their future!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Lucy and Suzy do look alike! Suzy gets her first grooming next week and I am wondering what she will look like, there is a lot of apricot under her black.

How old is darling Lucy?

I just met someone who named their boy Hav Ricky Riccardo!


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

Good Morning Ginny...The Cape is a great place, but it is a bit far for a play date!!! Happy is the white one and he definitely has the bichon look..Lucky his brother (same litter) is more maltese in looks...they take turns being the alpha dog and they share everything without a fuss. Power napping with the pups after romping outside is the best part of my day for a quick rejuvenation...at my age I need the extra rest. Happy had his first tick yesterday..YIKES!!! Not hard to remove, but what a lump underneath it. Pulled a small piece of skin off the top of his head with it..it looks we got the whole tick (little chubber). Any ticks at the CAPE?? I will call the vet to see what is next after the scrub and antibiotic ointment applied..always something!!! Trish


----------



## ILoveLucy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Hey!*



ginny said:


> Lucy and Suzy do look alike! Suzy gets her first grooming next week and I am wondering what she will look like, there is a lot of apricot under her black.
> 
> How old is darling Lucy?
> 
> I just met someone who named their boy Hav Ricky Riccardo!


Lucy just turned 3 months old on Sunday. I thought ultimately we'd end up with a black and white dog but there's so much silver and tan white; it's really going to be interesting as time goes by. In the 3 weeks we've had her, we've noticed many lighter colors at her hairline--although I love her coloring as is.

What a delight these babies are. I savor every second of my time with Lucy. She lights up our household and lives immensely.

We intend to mate Lucy and should a boy be in the litter, we are likely to keep him and name HIM "Ricky."

Good luck with Suzy; she is so gorgeous. What a fortunate shot with the boa. As Nicole & Paris would say: "Loves it!"


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome Suzy and Haley....
This forum is the greatest to see all the beautiful Havs -- and get ideas and help.
Suzy and Lucy could be sisters -- they do look so much alike....CUTIES.

We have only had Cicero for 2 months but he has brought so much joy into our home already. It is hard training a new puppy, but gives me a reason to let some of the chores slide!!

I will tell you how we handled the sleeping at nights. The first two nights he ended up in our bed cause I couldn't handle the crying -- but didn't sleep any because we got puppy kisses all night. A trainer friend of mine told me NO -- do not let him sleep on the bed because to him HE is letting you sleep on HIS bed and you have to be the leader if you want to train in all things. She told me to put him in his crate -- in the den -- and DO NOT ever get him out unless he is quite. She said that would also teach him to be alone early in life and he wouldn't have separation anxiety when I needed to leave him to run errands. She promised me he wouldn't cry after three days and would be happier. That night (his 3rd) we put him in the den and went to bed -- and he started whinning. After about 5 minutes we couldn't stand it so I flipped back the covers AND heard total quite -- so I pulled the cover up and he slept all night and was quite when I got him out at 7:00 am with no accident in the crate. Since then he goes in the crate at night -- has never whinned again -- never had accident in crate -- and just watches us in the mornings while we put on socks and shoes and start the coffee before we get him out.
Trainer friend (TF) also told me to put him in the crate during the day...get my pocketbook and keys out and go outside for a few minutes and listen and wait so he would think I had left -- after 5 minutes to come back in and ignore him while I put up pocketbook -- then get him out for kisses. He did not even cry when I did that and after a few days I knew he was fine with me leaving -- so I headed for the store -- and he waited till I brought grociers in to get him...with no crying.
And all other training has went very well since. I do believe he knows who is boss now...MAMA.
At my age and after many pets I have learned a lot -- and it is wonderful to have a pet that I can train....instead of him training me (which other have...lol).
Good luck with your baby.....they are so funny and cuddly and a wonderful breed.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Ms. M, Just like Lucy, Suzy will definitely be much lighter once she has a trim! Be interesting to see if she and Lucy will look alike as they age.

Dale, thank you for the tips. Nights are going well but leaving during the day is not going well. I am going to practice. Today I went to leave her in the car but after running a quick errand she was still crying so I ended up taking her with me on the next stop. 

Great suggestions, thank you again.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You're welcome for the tips Ginny. I was told to put Cicero in the crate...don't make a fuss over him...act like I'm leaving for a trip...go outside and wait...come in and ignore a few minutes...then get him out and make sure he is quite when I do. I extend my time outside a few minutes longer each day. Pets then learns that it's no big deal...and you are coming back...and you will get him out as soon as you put your stuff away. It has worked for us. 

This lady is an animal trainer and supplies animals for movies -- or trains an animal to do whatever is needed for a movie....even farm animals. She is listed in movie credits as the animal trainer. She is amazing with animals -- and I think they understand every word she says...lol She is a friend to my neice. I'm thinking about taking Cicero to her house because she can teach him to walk perfect on leash in 15 minutes -- and it would take me a month to get him that good. 

I do try to listen to tips and to try to "think like I'm the dog."
For instance....if you get them out of the crate when they are crying....they think OH that is what I have to do to get them to open the door. On the other hand if you only get them out when they quit crying ... they learn OH I have to be quite to get out.

Most all trainers will tell you it's easier to train the dog...than the master...LOL

Suzy is simply beautiful. Be tough and teach her early and you will be able to enjoy a well trained baby for many years.

Cicero now has 12 toys and I can put them in a pile and ask him to bring me one and put it in my hand...and we continue till I have ask for each one. It's a fun thing we do several times a day....and he is only 4 months old. I was told that he is capable of learning a new toy each day...and can learn up to 200 BUT I don't think I have room for them...and can't afford that many...LOL


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Today I went to leave her in the car but after running a quick errand she was still crying so I ended up taking her with me on the next stop. 

Ginny....What did Suzy learn about the above? LOL See, she is training you.

Each treat, praise, and attention should be for good behavior YOU want -- and ingnore any behavior you do not want....or a quick non-smileing "NO" and turning away from her will tell her YOU don't want her doing that.

They learn your signals pretty quick -- and want to please you!!!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

You are right of course.

She was actually being quiet when I got her from her crate. I told the friends I was meeting how she had been crying and they suggested we sit outside under and she could join us --so I went and got her. But I was going to take her with me even if she was still crying she would have found me rewarding the crying. Hope she made the leap to being quiet and then getting out of the crate (even though it was coincidence).


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ginny, I have never had a furbaby that liked a crate because I always got them out when they cried. They would get louder and louder and act like their leg was being cut off -- and who can ignore that !! They all ended up in my bed and getting by with anything. It was my luck that Cicero got quite the night I was in the process of getting out of bed. First baby that ever gave up before I did...haha. Then my friend said never get her out if she is crying...again I have been lucky she never has. It's hard for me to be tough, but I'm trying.

I opened a cabinet door in my den one day and my little Pom was trying to get inside. So, I removed the 'junk' in that cabinet and put her a small rug in there -- and she went in and relaxed. That was her den for years till she passed over. The door was always open...haha I think she liked it because it was away from the lights.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Awww Dale, that's the sweetest story about your Pom. You're a good mama to just make something she was comfortable in.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, Kodi was great in his little bag for 2 nights. Then he let out a little cry and DH put him in bed with us. Shelby would never stay in the bag. We would put her in, and she would jump out. So, DH put her in bed, also. 
They are very good as far as sleeping goes. Kodi will sleep next to me between the pillows, or behind my head on my pillow. Shelby sleeps near the foot of the bed.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I just met someone who named their boy Hav Ricky Riccardo!"*

We named our first Hav Ricky and call him Ricky Ricardo a lot, though our teens have no idea who that is and much prefer calling him Ricky Bobby (from the movie 'Taladega Nights') LOL. It's a common Hav name, seeing as these Havs are from Cuban origin (mostly anyway), but we love it. 

Sounds like you are all enjoying your pups so much. Nice to hear!


----------

